# SL92's pattern thread



## SL92 (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 12, 2005)

those are really good.


----------



## Mino (Dec 12, 2005)

Too bad you didn't really _make_ them....


----------



## SL92 (Dec 13, 2005)

<_< Well I didnt make the _sprites_, Im making some different ones later today though(not sprity)


----------



## SL92 (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you make the second set?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 13, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Did you make the second set?


 he didn't make the top two of them.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 14, 2005)

The DS I found, The gamecube I resised and everything before making it a decal. I made the rest. 
:rofl:


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Dec 14, 2005)

THose are really good, especiallt that Shadow and Raccoon Mario one.  :yes:


----------



## SL92 (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres two more!    			 Made them myself 

Heres what I do, in case anyone is wondering
Open Paint
Make the  canvas 32x32
Start drawing
Go to dsmeet.com
Create a pattern using the image you painted.


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow the new sets are GREAT!!!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 19, 2005)

*bookmarks page for toronto pic*


----------



## Monkey09 (Dec 19, 2005)

What is the link to make those ive seen it and been there i made a sweet mario one.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 20, 2005)

DSmeet


----------



## link2398 (Dec 20, 2005)

wow, good job on the patterns.


----------



## Monkey09 (Dec 22, 2005)

[quote="Shadow_] DSmeet [/quote]
 Thanks Shadow.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, and anytime.


----------



## link2398 (Dec 22, 2005)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heres two more!    			 Made them myself 

Heres what I do, in case anyone is wondering
Open Paint
Make the  canvas 32x32
Start drawing
Go to dsmeet.com
Create a pattern using the image you painted.
 [/quote]
 the canvas has to be 32X32 pixels, or what?


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 22, 2005)

yup 32x32


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 23, 2005)

Nice patterns, they're much better than the one i got...


----------

